# Northern Cat show brag take 2



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Extremely pleased and proud to report that Burnthwaites Temptation-aka-Gaia got a 3rd in her open and a 1st and 3rd in her side classes at the Northern Siamese show yesterday








So it was another great day that was had


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Woohooo congrats - shes a stunner


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Debbie-glad you agree with us and nature


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW......well done she is really beautiful


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Kelly! as you know I just love Gaia she is soooooooo beautiful!! 
She has a lovely temperament and purrrrrrs all the time at the shows


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done mum and cats on both counts (big clapping)


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous Kelly! Congrats to you both


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Well done, Kelly!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou so much folks but i can't take alll the credit-well none really as i wasn't their but i told Gaia and she is well chuft


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well done both for you and Gaia....you both soooooo deserve it, what a stunner


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS * She is a beautiful girl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Kim-i know your a softie for a tabby too


----------

